# Neustädter Bucht - Spinner in der Brandung



## Spaßfischer (17. September 2020)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
Ich habe in der Suche leider nichts gefunden. Deshalb dieser Tröt...
Ich bin ab morgen wieder eine Woche in Sierksdorf und werde mit der Spinnrute mein Glück auf Dorsch und Meerforelle watenderweise versuchen. Ich bin regelmäßig in der Gegend im Urlaub und würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns hier ein bisschen austauschen können.
In diesem Sinne Petri euch allen.
Ich werde aufjedenfall berichten.
Euer Spaßfischer


----------



## mephisto7 (21. September 2020)

Moin Spaßfischer, ab nächster Woche auch dort zum Urlaub machen, die Spinnrute kommt natürlich mit  Über ein paar Fangberichte/ Updates würd ich mich jederzeit freuen! Bis dahin viel Petri!


----------



## Spaßfischer (22. September 2020)

Kurzer Zwischenstand...
Bombenwetter... Familientechnisch bin ich morgens 2 Stunden unterwegs gewesen und Abends auch Mal ein Stündchen... Dorsche laufen vom Ufer aus sehr gut. Größen sind knapp und Mindestmaß. Einen 45er habe ich mitgenommen.
Thema Meerforelle: Fische sind da, habe sie springen gesehen.Aber noch keine ans Band bekommen.
Mittwoch und Donnerstag noch angeln, dann geht's wieder heimwärts


----------



## Kröte (23. September 2020)

Moin Spassfischer,
Petri 
Ich finde es ungewöhnlich, dass bei den noch relativ hohen Wassertemperaturen der Dorsch schon läuft.
Ich bin in 4 Wochen auch in Sierksdorf - daher meine Frage: Warst Du vor Ort am Strand?


----------



## Spaßfischer (23. September 2020)

Moin, bin direkt unterhalb des Hansa Parks. Im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren musste ich leichter angeln. Habe sonst mit 21g-28g geangelt. Diese Woche habe ich mit max 18g geangelt, da es sonst mit dem Kraut nicht ging. Bester Köder war mit Abstand der More Silda in 15g blau-silber...
Bin auf deine Berichte gespannt.
Grüße vom Spaßfischer


----------



## Rheinangler (23. September 2020)

Super - hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass es jetzt schon anfängt am Strand mit der Spinnrute... Gut zu wissen ;-)


----------



## Spaßfischer (24. September 2020)

Habe es leider weder gestern noch heute nochmal los geschafft... Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen, eine tolle Angelei mit viel Fisch,dir Größen waren dieses Jahr sehr klein und leider hat es trotz sehr guter Bedingungen nicht mit der Meerforelle geklappt...
Viel Spaß allen, die in den nächsten Wochen fahren. Ich freue mich auf eure Berichte


----------



## zulu1024 (25. September 2020)

Moin Spaßfischer, wie stand der Wind denn am Fangtag? Eher morgens oder am abend die Bisse? Wollte Nächste Woche auch mal losziehen...


----------



## Spaßfischer (25. September 2020)

Es war in der Woche relativ wenig Wind leicht auflandig... morgens war besser


----------



## zulu1024 (25. September 2020)

Danke! Dann heißt es wohl um 4 Uhr aufstehen


----------



## Spaßfischer (25. September 2020)

Die letzten Jahre war Abends immer besser, ich denke mit abnehmender Temperatur sollte es egal sein, ob morgens oder abends...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. September 2020)

Hey Spassfischer, wenn ich deine Bericht hier lese... kann es sein, dass wir uns vorgestern in der Marina Ancora auf dem Parkplatz getroffen haben, als du eingepackt hast? Hoffe du bist dann gut um HH herum bzw durch gekommen!


----------



## Spaßfischer (27. September 2020)

Das war ich nicht... habe ausschließlich in Sierksdorf gefischt... vielleicht trifft man sich ja Mal ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Musi1978 (11. April 2022)

Mahlzeit,

bin gerade mit der Famile in Scharbeutz, hab aber die Wathose und Spinnrute im Auto. Würde mal 2-3 Stündchen watend in Sierksdorf los.

Fragen:
Schon jemand losgewesen dort ?
Macht das aktuell bei 4 Grad Wassertemp schon Sinn ? 

Wo kann man am besten Parken ? 

Grüße Musi


----------



## Locke (12. April 2022)

Moin,
unterhalb des Hansaparks sind Parkplätze eingerichtet, ich kann Dir jedoch nicht sagen, ob die zur jetzigen Zeit kostenpflichtig sind, im Hochsommer auf jeden Fall.
Gefischt habe ich dort noch nicht.
VG
Locke


----------



## Musi1978 (12. April 2022)

Klasse, Danke. War das letzte mal dort, da war da noch Wiese und die Häuser sind entstanden. 

Bin gespannt und probiere es einfach. 

Die Schnur muss nass sein 
Gruß Musi


----------



## Musi1978 (12. April 2022)

... bestes Wetter , 2,5 Std. gefischt, allerdings ohne Kontakt. Trotzdem herrlich 

PP kostet 1 Std. = 1,00 EUR (Tagesticket 8,- EUR)... fair und kurzer Weg zum Wasser.


----------



## Spaßfischer (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo, ich bin ab dem 2.8. in Neustadt und wollte in den Abend und Morgenstunden mit der Spinne los. Ist von euch aktuell auch jemand mit der wathose unterwegs und kann kurze Rückmeldung bezüglich Fänge geben? 
Mein Plan wäre aktuell Richtung Pelzerhaken mit Blinker und Flunder-Wunder anzugreifen...
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es bessere Zeiten gibt, aber ich bin nunmal nächste Woche da.
Liebe Grüße
Spaßfischer


----------



## Mefospezialist (28. Juli 2022)

Ich würde es ausschließlich auf Plattfisch probieren, denn Dorsch ist nicht mehr da.
Auf Meerforelle lieber nur ab dunkelwerden bis in die Nacht oder durch die Nacht hindurch mit schwarzen Wobblern/Blinkern/Fliegen fischen. Das ganze am besten an Landspitzen/Buhnen probieren oder generell dort, wo etwas Strömung ist.


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2022)

sagt mal, gab es nicht für die Strände Neustadt und Pelzerhaken  zeitlliche Einschränkungen-und wo finde ich die ?
Danke schon mal


----------



## Waidbruder (1. September 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> sagt mal, gab es nicht für die Strände Neustadt und Pelzerhaken  zeitlliche Einschränkungen-und wo finde ich die ?
> Danke schon mal


Von zeitlichen Einschränkungen weiss ich nichts aber es gibt eine räumliche, denn für einen Abschnitt des nördlichen Strandes Neustadt ist die Hafenkarte fällig.


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2022)

schön- welcher ?
wo steht das?
ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Hundestrand Pelzerhaken erst ab 19.00 zu beangeln ist
Neustadt Hundestrand vor der Seniorenresidenz? 
finde nicht , wo das steht,fúrchtbar wenn man alt wir;-))


----------



## Spaßfischer (1. September 2022)

Kalle hat ein Video bei YouTube zum Thema angeln im Hafenbereich Neustadt gemacht. Was muss ich beachten, was brauch ich. Dann kannst du dir gleich noch die Tipps zum Brandungsangeln um Neustadt von ihm anschauen und bist gut vorbereitet. Aber alle Infos natürlich tagesaktuell bei ihm im Shop...


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Kalle hat ein Video bei YouTube zum Thema angeln im Hafenbereich Neustadt gemacht. Was muss ich beachten, was brauch ich. Dann kannst du dir gleich noch die Tipps zum Brandungsangeln um Neustadt von ihm anschauen und bist gut vorbereitet. Aber alle Infos natürlich tagesaktuell bei ihm im Shop...


Ich habe meinen Obulus schon zu Kalle getragen, ich kann aber nicht bei jedem Küstenaufenthalt ne komplette Ausrüstung kaufen.
Früher gab's hier mal Tips , jetzt gibt's die Wegbeschreibung zu Kalle


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2022)

ich will eure superGeheimstellen gar nicht wissen,wo es heute super gebissen hat. Mir würde a) die Beantwortung der Frage reichen
B) vielleicht mal - fahr nach da , da ist günstig , parken um die Ecke - mehr nicht -
das ich da mal gucken muss woher dier Wind kommt hab ich 25 jahren Küste schon mitbekommen;-))
Ob ich das immer gleich an dem Tag umsetzen will, steht auf enm anderen Blatt, wegen 2 Stunden werde ich nicht von Neustadt an den Weißenhäuser Strand gurken , sondern mich mal um Neustadt/Pelzerhaken kümmern.
Aber ich werde wieder ein Bogen um Dland machen und wieder über die Grenze fahren, da ist es hüggelig
Petri ihr Küstenbewohner;.))) nehmt es nicht zu ernst;-))


----------



## Spaßfischer (1. September 2022)

Verstehe deinen Post nicht wirklich...du hast einige Fragen gestellt und einige Antworten bekommen...wenn du die Threads von der Neustädter Bucht Mal durchgelesen hättest hätte sich wahrscheinlich die eine oder andere Frage erübrigt. 
Bezüglich der Stellen, kann man dir viele Sachen empfehlen, aber da kommst du mit ein klitzekleines bisschen überlegen auch selbst drauf. 
Natürlich kannst du die Seebrücken fischen auf Platte, ob man da angeln mag ist halt Typ Sache. Pelzerhaken und Neustadt haste ja schon geschrieben, ja sind gute Stellen...
Und das in Sierksdorf unterhalb des Hansa Parks an der Steilküste keine schlechte Stelle ist ist auch kein Geheimnis und mit einer Google Suche sofort zu finden. Da kann man übrigens gut parken.
Hab viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.


----------



## buttweisser (1. September 2022)

Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben. Hast du in der Neustädter Bucht schon mal Spinner in der Brandung getroffen?

Ich treffe regelmäßig Spinner - nicht nur in der Neustädter Bucht. 

Versuch es mal am Lensterstrand. Da hast du es nicht weit vom Parkplatz zum Wasser.


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Verstehe deinen Post nicht wirklich...du hast einige Fragen gestellt und einige Antworten bekommen...wenn du die Threads von der Neustädter Bucht Mal durchgelesen hättest hätte sich wahrscheinlich die eine oder andere Frage erübrigt.
> Bezüglich der Stellen, kann man dir viele Sachen empfehlen, aber da kommst du mit ein klitzekleines bisschen überlegen auch selbst drauf.
> Natürlich kannst du die Seebrücken fischen auf Platte, ob man da angeln mag ist halt Typ Sache. Pelzerhaken und Neustadt haste ja schon geschrieben, ja sind gute Stellen...
> Und das in Sierksdorf unterhalb des Hansa Parks an der Steilküste keine schlechte Stelle ist ist auch kein Geheimnis und mit einer Google Suche sofort zu finden. Da kann man übrigens gut parken.
> Hab viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.


 nein, ich komm da von allein nicht drauf und das steht auch in keinem Angelkführer-
ob ein Parkplatz dicht gemacht ist  oder soviel Grün im Wasser gewachsen ist, das man Zielwerfen machen muss auf die 3 m² freie Sandfläche zu treffen wie aktuell unterhalb der Seniorenresidenz oder sonst irgendwelche ´Hemnisse aktueller Art - wissen nur die Forenkämpfer ;-))


----------



## Spaßfischer (24. Oktober 2022)

Eine Woche in der Neustädter Bucht... Mal sehen, ob es was wird mit der Meerforelle. Angelzeit ist familientechnisch morgens vor dem Frühstück und eventuell Mal zwei Stunden tagsüber.


----------

